

Rebuilding Boost Date-Time for C++11 [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBHXmqB4i_s

======
faragon
In my opinion, Boost is bloated and terrible to work with in multiplatform
projects. I will never try it again.

~~~
blub
Which platforms do you mean and what would you suggest instead?

~~~
faragon
Plain STL and some trivial multiplatform wrappers for threads, spinlocks,
mutex, events, and time.

